# Jungle jag and the neurological problem



## chloe.j.f (Jul 7, 2018)

So I’ve recently bought a jungle jag, after watching her movements for a couple of days I’ve noticed a nero problem. After more research I’ve read it’s common to the morph? Does anyone else deal with this? I have a vet apt booked for Wednesday so going to get a general check up. How come it is common to the morph? So interesting. Thanks!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 7, 2018)

Every Python with jag gene has the neuro problems, some are worse than others, some you don’t notice at all

Some go loopy as heck

Couldn’t tell you why


----------



## chloe.j.f (Jul 7, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> Every Python with jag gene has the neuro problems, some are worse than others, some you don’t notice at all
> 
> Some go loopy as heck
> 
> Couldn’t tell you why



I’ll definitely be keeping an eye on it. If she gets to the point she can’t eat or she hurts her self I’ll euthanise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jul 7, 2018)

Cant tell you why this happens but there is tons of reference material on neuro in jags a google search can turn up.
While breeders are still very tight lipped on the issue most people believe ALL jags have neuro to some extent. The gene that brings out the amazing colours also brings out this defect and is the reason many keepers are anti jags.

If you type Jag into the search engine on this forum you will come up with lots of threads on the subject but neuro is something that as a jag owner you will have to get used too as there is no cure.


----------



## chloe.j.f (Jul 7, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Cant tell you why this happens but there is tons of reference material on neuro in jags a google search can turn up.
> While breeders are still very tight lipped on the issue most people believe ALL jags have neuro to some extent. The gene that brings out the amazing colours also brings out this defect and is the reason many keepers are anti jags.
> 
> If you type Jag into the search engine on this forum you will come up with lots of threads on the subject but neuro is something that as a jag owner you will have to get used too as there is no cure.



I can’t seem to find anything else on the subject in the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 7, 2018)

chloe.j.f said:


> I’ll definitely be keeping an eye on it. If she gets to the point she can’t eat or she hurts her self I’ll euthanise
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will find it usually gets worse to the point they go up and down and all around, but still live a healthy life and shed, feed poop etc

Only the absolute crazy ones who can’t eat properly are put down


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jul 7, 2018)

Here Chloe, these might not have the answers you are looking for but they might help your understanding of the jag gene.

https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/why-do-people-dislike-jags.219873/

https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/jag-breeders-question.219013/#post-2481701

https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/need-help-understand-jags.218917/


----------



## Wally (Jul 7, 2018)

Disappointing the seller didn't provide the type of info you are now asking....

But then the seller wouldn't have made a sale I guess....

Jags.... Such a positive development for the hobby.


----------



## Yellowtail (Jul 8, 2018)

Wally said:


> Disappointing the seller didn't provide the type of info you are now asking....
> 
> But then the seller wouldn't have made a sale I guess....
> 
> Jags.... Such a positive development for the hobby.


My sentiments exactly and you can get pure Cheyni that look better than any jungle jag I've seen. Fortunately there are less jags bred these days as people are a wake up to them and they are not worth much.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 8, 2018)

They remind me of silk back (scaleless) bearded dragons in terms of controversy


----------



## chloe.j.f (Jul 8, 2018)

I ended up going back and swapping it got another, much healthier fiesty one, no problems so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 8, 2018)

They all show neuro at one point, just a matter of time

I would have gotten my refund and tell the breeder to nick off seeing as they can’t bother to tell you the basics of jags

But if you want another one, then by all means go for it


----------



## Shire pythons (Jul 8, 2018)

Sounds like a pretty dodgy breeder tbh. All the best with your new jag


----------



## Mick666 (Jul 9, 2018)

My big boy sunshine has some slight neuro. but he's a great snake and my son just loves him, I would suggest making sure they live in a low traffic area. my jag got upset living in a high traffic area and settled right back down when I moved him. I also have hatched Hypo Bredli jags last season and I'm going to go again this year.


----------

